# NI Blocks Base and Blocks Primes



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 14, 2019)

Blocks Base and Blocks Primes suddenly appeared in Native Access with no explanation I can find from Native Instruments. 

Do they add functionality for owners of Reaktor who already own Blocks?

Or are they Blocks LE -- an expansion of Komplete Start?


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 14, 2019)

They are accompanying the latest Reaktor 6.3 update, which introduces front panel patching in a new mode called Racks.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 18, 2019)

Okay, I was partially right about the LE version.

Blocks Base is kind of an intro to Reaktor Blocks. It comes with 24 simple blocks and 30 preset racks. You can see the blocks HERE. It is included free with Komplete Start, so people who have that will see it in Native Access.

Blocks Primes ($99) adds 23 much more sophisticated blocks and 50 preset racks, divided into categories: Kodiak, West Coast (Buchla-inspired), Boutique (synths of the past), Modern (state-of-the-art), Digilog, and NI All Stars (based on Monark and Rounds, as well as Driver). You can see these blocks HERE

Both run in Reaktor Player. Both are included in all versions of Komplete or if you own full Reaktor.
They both synch up with hardware through CV with the Connectivity Module.

More blocks and racks will be sold by third parties, and can be used by anybody who has Blocks Base.

*EDIT: Toybox, a collection of 130 blocks, divided into 4 sets, has already been released. 
The first set is free, and includes 44 modules.*

What I don't know is whether this works inside Blocks, or whether it is just a separate modular setup for Reaktor, similar to Blocks.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 18, 2019)

It's not an intro to Blocks. It's an intro to Racks 



TigerTheFrog said:


> What I don't know is whether this works inside Blocks



It works inside the new Rack mode in Reaktor. Consider this as an updated version of Blocks that has front-panel patching.


----------



## Mornats (Apr 19, 2019)

I've not had a chance to play around with this yet but combined with the free stuff from Toybox this seems like a lot of good content for free.


----------



## geronimo (Apr 19, 2019)

In the Patch view, we can just use Blocks and can' t use macros to buid new Ensemble.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 19, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> It's not an intro to Blocks. It's an intro to Racks



Thanks for the clarification, @EvilDragon But isn't Blocks new to all Komplete Start users?



EvilDragon said:


> It works inside the new Rack mode in Reaktor. Consider this as an updated version of Blocks that has front-panel patching.


When I asked, "What I don't know is whether this works inside Blocks, or whether it is just a separate modular setup for Reaktor, similar to Blocks," I was only asking about Toybox. But I think the answer is yes, Toybox modules do work within Blocks.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 19, 2019)

geronimo said:


> In the Patch view, we can just use Blocks and can' t use macros to buid new Ensemble.



That's the point of Racks, and what enables small Rack files which can be stored along with your host project, instead of huge ensembles like previously with Blocks.



TigerTheFrog said:


> But I think the answer is yes, Toybox modules do work within Blocks.



Toybox _are _Blocks. They are just created with Racks in mind, but you can use them like you used Blocks so far, in ensemble mode. However, there are certain things not yet possible in ensemble mode (no wire coloring, wirings aren't stored in snapshots), so it is advised to use them in Racks.



poetd said:


> At least they haven't killed the old stuff.... yet.



That won't happen. Reaktor user library remains free and accessible to everyone. It's the true strength of Reaktor, and everyone at NI is aware of that. It's not going anywhere.



poetd said:


> since the buyout



Buyout? Capital investment doesn't equate buyout.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2019)

FYI, Toybox Reaktor blocks Black Friday sale: enter BLACKFRIDAY19 at the checkout for 25% discount. -->

toyboxaudio.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2019)

The toybox V1.1 update is now available! 

Grab the updated packs from the toybox website:

https://www.toyboxaudio.com

All packs have been updated. The free pack now includes a suite of 32 step sequencers plus new sequence driving blocks for flipping and twisting sequences. There's a bunch of new features, blocks, GUI improvements etc..

*25% Black Friday discount has been extended till end of the week* -->

enter *BLACKFRIDAY19* at the checkout.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2019)

*TOYBOX release the SYNTH BUNDLE*

A collection of powerful modular monophonic and polyphonic synthesisers. 

Combined with over 80 sequencing, synthesis and modulation blocks included, the synths can be patched in limitless combinations using virtual patch cables on the front panel.

Synthesis types include classic multi-wave, FM, waveform drawing, phase modulation, sampling and state of the art analog modelling.

The bundle includes a sophisticated, fully modulatable *Piano Roll* block with extensive editing functions, 2 automation lanes and performance features. Piano Roll features include:

• 16 realtime modulatable knobs for pitch, swing, note length, stretch, warp, scale, key etc
• 8 different patterns that can be re-triggered, twisted, stretched and warped fluidly as they are played
• Launch Quantise feature keeps jamming locked to the beat
• Input ports allow for algorithmic inputting of notes by connecting LFOs and other modulation sources
• Note editing tools match features found on high end DAWs

$52 with discount (enter CHRISTMAS20 at the checkout for 20% off the $65 regular price)

More information: https://www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2019)

In this video, the oscillator block is modulating the Piano Roll's PITCH and TIME knobs in realtime, moving the notes around, the resulting note locations are quantized by the QUANTIZE setting and snapped to a major scale by the SCALE control (selects between 41 different scales) so everything is kept in time and in key as the playhead plays through the modulating sequence -->


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2019)

Sound designer CinningBao giving a quick overview of some of the new synth blocks in the toybox Synth Bundle:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2019)

Here's a cheat-sheet for the various functions of the Piano Roll block from the new Toybox Synth Bundle, videos to come..



https://i.ibb.co/xYnHpCy/piano-roll-functions-3.png


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2020)

Native Instruments have added a new ‘Racks’ category to the Reaktor User Library so people can now easily share their own racks creations:






https://www.native-instruments.com/...test/1/all/?mc_cid=01c896190b&mc_eid=[UNIQID]

I have posted a couple of racks already, this one uses the Toybox Free Pack blocks:






It’s a pretty simple drum machine patch that uses the Macro Preset blocks to modulate a bunch of parameters and effects with a single knob. To use it just hit play and then turn the big PRESET knob to jam on the different patterns and sounds.

The kick and snare sounds are played using a single instance of the ‘Drums’ block. The snare sound is selected using the ACCENT output port of the sequencer to modulate the SELECT knob on the block.

GET IT HERE -->

https://www.native-instruments.com/...show/13383/?mc_cid=01c896190b&mc_eid=[UNIQID]


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2020)

A short video showing how to build a basic synth using blocks from the toybox free pack -->


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2020)

Nicky just made just made a couple of tutorial videos explaining the controls of the Piano Roll block.

We are extending the 25% off spring sale until the end of April (enter SPRING2020 at the checkout)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2020)

If anyone is interested I'll be doing a livestream tomorrow, 15th April at 5pm GMT (6pm London, 7pm Europe CEST, 1pm New York, 10am Los Angeles). I will be building a simple block and then show some advanced blocks patching ideas.

Tune in here: https://www.youtube.com/c/toyboxaudio


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2020)

Just a heads up we added a new block to the free User Blocks Pack -->

Table - A block that has 2 tables that you can write and read to.

The block features:

2 separate tables
Each table can have between 1 and 1024 'storage cells'
Independent read and write locations
All parameters are modulateable
8 morphable snapshot locations
Gate generator
Randomiser
Undo / Redo
It's is a real Swiss Army knife: it can be used to draw or record modulation, as a drawable audio-rate oscillator, as part of a generative music patch, for recording and storing notes of a sequence, generating clocks etc...

You can grab the updated 'User Blocks Pack' HERE






Also there is a SALE for September with all packs and bundles 30% off --> enter the code TOYBOXSEPTEMBER at the checkout


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2020)

Hey Guys, we just added a new block to the Toybox User Blocks pack:

Sequential Switch 






It's a super useful, multi purpose block that routes a set of 8 inputs to a set of 8 outputs in various ways, driven by a sequencer.

Just connect a clock signal to the GATE input and bunch of different input signals (try audio signals, gate signals, pitch signals etc) and destinations (try mixer inputs, sequencers, FM inputs etc) to the block’s input and output ports and experiment. Or try connecting a fast oscillator to the GATE port and a bunch more oscillators with different shapes and frequencies to the input ports, using the FADE control turned up, for an experimental 'layered' oscillator. There are probably an infinite number of ways you can use the Sequential Switch block.

There are some example racks included in the pack.

You can grab the Toybox User Blocks here:

https://www.toyboxaudio.com/

Also we are running a spooky sale for Halloween, just enter SPOOKY25 for 25% off all packs and bundles.

David


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2020)

Hey Guys, we just released 2 new blocks for Reaktor 6.4:

Vintage Sampler & Vintage Sampler Lite (free)







These blocks have the ability to ‘sample’ audio from their input port (like a real hardware sampler), for independent recording and playing back of samples. The controls have been laid out to make jamming with a sample very easy and fun.

A high quality playback engine allows click-free looping, juggling and granulizing of samples using the CROSSFADE control, plus there are 5 different FM modes including a 'scratch' mode for scratching effect.

The blocks feature a fantastic GUI designed by Christian Schneider from Sonidiom (who also designed the GUI for the Sequential Switch which is also in the free Toybox User Blocks Pack). Of course being modular, all functions (including arming / recording / scratching etc) can be modulated using the other blocks in the free Toybox User Blocks Pack.

The full ‘Vintage Sampler’ block features high quality modelling of a variety of vintage hardware samplers (not available in the lite version). A lot of work has gone into accurately emulating the signal path of several vintage units. The sampler has 5 different ‘models’ which can be selected from the block’s ‘Options’ page: TOY1, TOY2, 80s, 90s and CLEAN.

The 'Vintage Sampler Lite' block is available for free as part of the Toybox User Blocks Pack and the 'Vintage Sampler' block can be purchased for $19 (or just $14.25 using the current SPOOKY25 discount). Reaktor 6.4 (not the player version) is required to use either block as they are both ‘User Blocks’.

The blocks are available on the toybox website:

toyboxaudio.com

Also the Toybox Halloween sale is currently running! Just enter the code *SPOOKY25* at the checkout for 25% off all toybox packs and bundles

David


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2020)

We just added another new block to the free Toybox User Blocks pack:

*Macro 8*






A handy 8 knob macro block with individual modulation ports for each knob and 8 snapshots that can be morphed or modulated.






Download the free User Blocks pack on the website:

https://www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2020)

Hey Guys

Just letting you know that you can now download a collection of *8 demo blocks*, selected from the toybox packs:

Synth Bundle

*Piano Roll* - A powerful fully featured DAW-style piano-roll with 2 automation lanes and controls for warping and twisting the sequence in realtime.
*FM Synth* - A flexible 4 operator FM synth with editable morphing algorithms and high quality modeled filters and oscillators.
Designers Pack

*Multi-Breakpoint Oscillator* - The oscillator’s waveform can be edited and morphed. The 8 different warp modes, 3 FM modes and high quality oscillator sync with oversampling allow for rich complex timbres without aliasing.
*Ramps* - Based on 1 half of a popular Eurorack hardware module used for generating ramp signals. This block features very a high quality oversampled engine and detailed modelling; a real swiss army knife.
Floor Shakers Pack

*Wavetable* - A very powerful wavetable based oscillator with 7 stacked voices for thick unison or chord stacks.
*Multi-Breakpoint Envelope* - Versatile envelope generator, as with all the blocks it can be run at audio rates.
Sampling Pack

*Granular Sampler* - A powerful sampler granular engine for mangling samples recorded from it’s input.
*Gate Repeat* - Triggers streams of gate signals for 'beat-repeat' effects.
In 'demo mode' the blocks are fully functional, but can only be used for 30 minutes at a time.

*Download the Demo Pack here:*

https://www.toyboxaudio.com

Also we are currently running a 1/3rd off Black Friday sale…

Just enter *BLACKFRIDAY* at the checkout to get the discount!! 

David


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2020)

Toybox is excited to announce the release of the *Nano Pack CE (Community Edition)*, the latest in our expanding range of virtual modular blocks for Reaktor. 

The pack is a selection of blocks from the upcoming Nano Pack (to be announced), a massive library of ultra high-quality, low CPU blocks for modern sound design.

Highlights of the pack include:


A selection of blocks from the upcoming Nano Pack (the full pack has 500+ blocks)
High quality, low CPU blocks in a small format, can be combined with Reaktor blocks from other packs
Infinite Linear Oversampling (ILO) used for waveshapers, samplers, wavetables and oscillators (ILO is a DSP technique that greatly reduces aliasing distortion for an extremely clean / analog sound)
Useful utility blocks for basic functions, scopes, MIDI, input, output etc.
15 high quality effects
Flexible audio-rate modulations, every control has it’s own modulation input
A suite of versatile sequencer blocks that can be combined for creative sequencing and routing of sounds
Each block has a bank of 8 editable snapshots that can be sequenced using modulation
A set of blocks for use with the Tidal Cycles live coding environment

Experiment and get creative!

*Download the Nano Pack CE for FREE here -->

toyboxaudio.com

We are currently running a Black Friday sale: 1/3rd off all packs and bundles!*

Just enter *BLACKFRIDAY* at the checkout to get the discount!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Toybox is excited to announce the release of the *Nano Pack CE (Community Edition)*, the latest in our expanding range of virtual modular blocks for Reaktor.
> 
> The pack is a selection of blocks from the upcoming Nano Pack (to be announced), a massive library of ultra high-quality, low CPU blocks for modern sound design.
> 
> ...


Great. I have all of your stuff. When will this full pack be released, and more importantly... what number of $ should I NOT spend on BF deals, in order to save some for this?

My completionist OCD is already acting up. Very cool to see this continual further development for Reaktor Racks! Much appreciated...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> *toyboxaudio.com
> 
> We are currently running a Black Friday sale: 1/3rd off all packs and bundles!*
> 
> Just enter *BLACKFRIDAY* at the checkout to get the discount!!


@TigerTheFrog


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Great. I have all of your stuff. When will this full pack be released, and more importantly... what number of $ should I NOT spend on BF deals, in order to save some for this?
> 
> My completionist OCD is already acting up. Very cool to see this continual further development for Reaktor Racks! Much appreciated...



I'm hoping to have the full pack up by the start of December. Price will be a little more than to the other individual packs with an 'intro price'.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I'm hoping to have the full pack up by the start of December. Price will be a little more than to the other individual packs with an 'intro price'.


Great!! Lately I have had tons of fun with the vintage sampler, so it is great to see how fast-paced your development schedule is. You really carry the torch for all things “Racks”. And CPU lite stuff sounds very useful.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> @TigerTheFrog



They are already up, I told him about that some days ago.
Btw. you do know about UA Euro Reakt (and their BF sale , I suppose?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> They are already up, I told him about that some days ago.
> Btw. you do know about UA Euro Reakt (and their BF sale , I suppose?


Absolutely. Michael Hetrick is a very close second when it comes to torch-bearing


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2020)

Here's a handy 'cheat sheet' for the Nano Pack CE and upcoming Nano Pack:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2020)

We just added the Vintage Verb block to the free Toybox User Blocks Pack.

This block is perfect for gritty, textured vintage reverb tones. The block makes use of super high quality resampling algorithms and a hybrid convolution / algorithmic engine, with modelled saturation to authentically simulate the vintage digital hardware.

The block features 4 sets of 8 carefully designed early reflection patterns. 46 presets are available from the block's 'options' page.

We are also running a Christmas Sale with 20% off all packs and bundles (the new Nano Pack is still available at the into price of $45).

Download the User Blocks Pack here: www.toyboxaudio.com


----------

